# Greetings from Poland!



## Ren-Ai (Jun 24, 2006)

Hello everybody! 
I'm from Poland. I love cats. I will be divided with you messages about cats willfully and I think, that I will be of use for here.  I hope, that we will pal up.  So I greet!

PS
If badly I wrote something, I am asking to talk.... 


This is my forum about cats, but on polish: _*<edit by catman - please read the sites rules>*_


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Welcome to the forum!! Tell us about your cats


----------



## PrincessClaire (Jan 16, 2004)

Welcome to the forum post pictures as soon as you can

Love and Hugs
Claire


----------



## Jimmyness (Dec 31, 2005)

Welcome to the forum! :kittyturn 
i hope you like it here


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome, post pictures of your cats if you can :wink: .


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Hi there, and welcome to the forum


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Welcome, Ren-Ai! We are happy you have joined us! I hope you enjoy the forums.


----------



## Ren-Ai (Jun 24, 2006)

I have cat, she's name is Dunia. There is in pregnancy Dunia. As it will give birth only, I will place photos! I thank for greeting, I think, that we will spend time on forum nicely!


----------



## Shadowpaw (Jun 14, 2006)

From one kitten to another: hi! Congrats to your cat.    YAY NEW KITTIES!


----------



## Ren-Ai (Jun 24, 2006)

And i have ragdoll kitty, she's name is Gosia:
http://img247.imageshack.us/my.php?imag ... 020cf1.jpg


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

What a beautiful kitty! It's nice to see you posting again, Ren-Ai.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

What a lovely kitty! :love2


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

She's pretty and welcome back!


----------



## Kiraz (Sep 11, 2006)

Ren-Ai, hi! Welcome on forum!


----------

